# Just got a retired 3 year old



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Everybody! I just adopted Sophie a 3 year old retired girl. She is great but I was wondering what you think...She is trained to go on pee pads and she is doing very well but I would love to get her to go outside too but when I take her out with my other dogs she has NO clue what to do. I don't really mind but these pee pads are getting pretty expensive. Any suggestions? On another note for those of you who use pee pads...do you just lay them on the floor or do you use the holders? What brands work best. I bought some at Walmart and they are awful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have three fluffs, and was spending a lot on disposable pee pads. I changed to reusable ones, and they work out great! I put a disposable one partially over the reusable one, at first. They got the hang of using the reusable ones in no time !I bought mine online.


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been using Neat'n Dry brand I bought from Amazon (the 100 pack) and they seem to work really well. I've been using the holder as well because I think T-Rex would try to rip the pad apart if it was just on the floor. He's even been trying to get it in the holder...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I do use the ones from Walmart....they are ok...nothing special but honestly I have used worse. I taught my baby to go on the pee pee pads and whenever I take her outside she does go also. I really believe it is instinct for them to make outside. I didn't have a problem. Good luck to you on your new furbaby. Please post some pics.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Stephanie - can't wait to see your new little girl. I use disposable pads -- I live in NYC and no way could I wash reusable pads in my co-op's laundry.:w00t: I get some an Amazon from Mednet - about $39 for 200 and free shipping. They never leak on us. Tyler does go inside, which is a joy when the weather's horrible, but he loves walks outside and will go there. I would think your new little girl will end up going outside just seeing that your other dogs are doing it. Doggie see, doggie do. :w00t::thumbsup: Can't wait to see pix of her.


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

How do you post a pic?


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

*Sophie*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Sophie's adorable. Whose retiree was she? :wub::wub:What a gorgeous girl. You are one lucky lady


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there and welcome  Sophie is beautiful! She's from Ta-Jon, right?


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> OMG - Sophie's adorable. Whose retiree was she? :wub::wub:What a gorgeous girl. You are one lucky lady


Ta-Jon..she had one litter and had to have a C section.


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi there and welcome  Sophie is beautiful! She's from Ta-Jon, right?


She is such a sweetie! You are correct


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sophie is BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations Stephanie!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got Liesl at 5 months & she was pad trained sort of---she still resists going outside & will walk 45 min. & unless desperate will wait to go either inside or on our front grass where she has picked a spot! Kitzel goes in front of her & she acts like he has bad manners instead of following his example! :HistericalSmiley:
We do walk her 2 X each day (she will be 10 months this week) & she goes on the balcony on pads or in the hallway on pads-- otherwise she will pee in the garden but poop upstairs!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sophie is beautiful! Welcome to SM


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to say WELCOME---she is beautiful!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome! Sophie is precious - I love her blunt cut ears! I look forward to seeing more pix and getting to know you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOWSERS! What a beauty!!!!! :wub::wub:

....oh....whoops....Welcome!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a doll! congratulations! Jodi was pad trained and learned to go outside, he'll still use a pad though. 

If I'm in a hurry and it's raining and Jodi doesn't want to go outside, a placing a paper towel on the deck will trigger the pad training in Jodi, I don't think it leaves them. I would place the pee pad on the lawn and she'll go there, and eventually just a small piece of it might do the trick. I think they just learn to go outside too on their own.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome! Sophie is soooo lovely. I use pee pads with a holder and it works great. Bella is completely trained to them in the house but she will also go outside if we are on a walk and nature calls. I use pee pads I purchase from Walmart. I think they are OUT brand. I have tried others but these are the only ones that she seems doesnt seem interested in scratching/shredding. Our local Walmart periodically puts them on clearnace for 100 pads for 10 bucks so when they do, I scoop up several packages at a time.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I get mine from Publix, don't use the holder. She will mostly go outside. But we've been on the deck for at least 15 min, then she comes in to use the pad. She may go weeks without using it, then 4-5 times at once. I'm afraid to take it away, it does come in handy if I'm gone longer than a few hours. Or raining.


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> Welcome! Sophie is soooo lovely. I use pee pads with a holder and it works great. Bella is completely trained to them in the house but she will also go outside if we are on a walk and nature calls. I use pee pads I purchase from Walmart. I think they are OUT brand. I have tried others but these are the only ones that she seems doesnt seem interested in scratching/shredding. Our local Walmart periodically puts them on clearnace for 100 pads for 10 bucks so when they do, I scoop up several packages at a time.


Those were the ones I got but she tries to shred them! They are not very strong


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I got Liesl at 5 months & she was pad trained sort of---she still resists going outside & will walk 45 min. & unless desperate will wait to go either inside or on our front grass where she has picked a spot! Kitzel goes in front of her & she acts like he has bad manners instead of following his example! :HistericalSmiley:
> We do walk her 2 X each day (she will be 10 months this week) & she goes on the balcony on pads or in the hallway on pads-- otherwise she will pee in the garden but poop upstairs!


I have two males (one maltese and one bichon) My maltese I got at 5 months and he was pad trained and transitioned to outside no problem. I took Sophie on a 30 minute walk and nothing...My two others generally just do their business in the back and come right back in....I take her with me but it is just a social thing for her I guess


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to SM and congratulations on your new girl! Sophie is quite the beauty! :wub:


----------

